

Pandora for clothes shopping releases promo video - nateliason
http://www.tailoredfit.co

======
RokStdy
Pandora for clothes shopping releases promo video, that sadly isn't narrated
and thus will not engage users well.

If I extrapolate from what I know about Pandora and substitute clothes for
music I suppose I can guess what service is offered, but there is not enough
information in that video to make me give you my information.

